# CA on bushings



## oxx44 (Sep 15, 2010)

does anyone have some suggestions for keep the CA off the bushings. I always seem to get some build up on them aswell. End up glueing the blank to the bushings and have to be very careful when taking them apart. been lucky so far, but i feel time is running out and I will ruin one soon. 

Am I the only one that has this issue?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 15, 2010)

most people use wax on the bushings or do what I do and put your finish on between centers with no bushings or with delrin bushings.

you can get the ca off by soaking in acetone


----------



## snyiper (Sep 15, 2010)

Johnnycnc derilin bushings keep the CA off!!!!


----------



## lorbay (Sep 15, 2010)

What is (derilin )???? Is it like UHMW.

Lin.


----------



## tool-man (Sep 15, 2010)

Delrin is a Dupont trade name for a type of acetal.  Yes it is somewhat like UHMW plastics.  Machines easily and virtually nothing sticks to it.  Great for making your own bushings.  See Dupont site for more info.  http://www2.dupont.com/Plastics/en_US/Products/Delrin/Delrin.html



lorbay said:


> What is (derilin )???? Is it like UHMW.
> 
> Lin.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Sep 15, 2010)

*delrin bushings*



snyiper said:


> Johnnycnc derilin bushings keep the CA off!!!!



i'll have to "call" ya on that. i have johnnys delrin bushings and am constantly scraping ca glue build up off. that said i still like them for ca finishing.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 15, 2010)

I turn and sand between centers using johnnycnc's steel bushings but I still prefer to use his Eliminator bushings on a mandrel to apply a CA finish:

http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15

Excess CA does accumulate on end of the blank but I sand off the excess on the lathe using a MDF faceplate. I keep the blank square with milling sleeves on a shortened #2 MT pen mandrel n the tailstock. No problems with chipped CA finishes or stuck bushings since converting to this procedure. I use a skew to clean the CA from the Eliminator bushings after I'm done.

Again, TBC for all significant material removal and mandrel / Eliminator bushings only for CA application & polishing.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 15, 2010)

A little light coat of paste wax does the trick.


----------



## MatthewZS (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a can of Pam cooking spray that I spray the mandrel and bushings with.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 15, 2010)

If using bushings I wax them so the CA doesn't stick to them.  I also have a very thin parting tool that I made from a steak knife and I use it to cut around the bushings so that the blank doesn't chip or break when I dismantle it from the mandrel.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just see JohnnyCNC and get yourself a set of delrin finishing bushings. They are tapered and CA can be removed from them easily.


----------

